# Shallotte



## FishinMortician (Jun 19, 2007)

The torunament is scheduled for my weekend to be on duty. I am having to beg and bribe others to fill in for my "dumb casting thing".

So, I *might* only be able to make one day. I want to participate in the 150gm and 175gm events. I don't practice with 100gm or 125gm, anyway.

Which day, of the two, should I be certain to make ?

Also, should I be booking a hotel room, or shopping for one when I get near. In other words, is it a busy time of the year? Two motels in Shallotte. Are there alot of rooms in surrounding areas?

At best, I will arrive after dark Friday, after a long ride from Florida. Probably arrive hungry. Would have liked to have participated in Friday's festivities. But... work has it's way with me far too often.

Also, regarding the rules. I will be using the Sakuma 14lb test line I got from Tommy as my main line. I believe that is legal.

I am having issues with which shock leader will be legal. I believe it has to be high visibility line, with a minimum of 0.75mm(?) diameter. What are some of the choices that would meet the regulations ?

The address was given previously as: 6329 Old Shallotte Road NW Ocean Isle Beach, NC 28469. Is that also correct ?

And lastly... what time should I arrive at the field? How long is the day? Bring my own food?

I am really looking forward to meeting with the folks who have been giving me such wonderful advice. Truely, it has meant an awful lot to me so far. We shall see what you have managed to accomplish with your kindness. Paul


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

FishinMortician said:


> The torunament is scheduled for my weekend to be on duty. I am having to beg and bribe others to fill in for my "dumb casting thing".
> 
> So, I *might* only be able to make one day. I want to participate in the 150gm and 175gm events. I don't practice with 100gm or 125gm, anyway.
> 
> ...



Paul,

I'll take a shot at some of your questions here.

We cast a casters choice format. There will be different color flags for each weight catagory so you can throw any weight either day. Just make sure you plant the correct color flag. If you had to pick a day, pick the day that the wind is blowing hardest...  Seriously, Saturday would probably be best since we cast later on Sat. We usually stop around 2 on Sunday to give guys with a long drive an early out.

The Sakuma line that you purchased from me is legal, it mic's out at about .314 or so. It is the right line for the 175 and the 150 and is also legal, albeit fat, for the 125 and 100. There is a Bass Pro Shop about 30 mins from the field on 17 in Myrtle Beach. Titeline 60 lbs test in Hi-vis yellow is legal and is pretty darn good shockleader. 

There are several motels in the area, I think most guys stay at one in Little River SC about 15 mins south of the field. I'm sure someone will chime in with the name.

LOTS of restaurants in Calabash/Little River/North Myrtle Beach/Myrtle Beach. Anything from Calabash style seafood to Outback steakhouse to fast food. Pretty much anything you could want.

It would be best to bring your own lunch. In the past we have had food catered but it really ends up a hassle for whoever is in charge. You can take off for fast food if you want.

Address is correct.

Casting starts at about 9:00. You should be there by 8:30 (even earlier to help set-up the field... lol) to get registered and set-up. 

Hope this helps,

Tommy


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Tommy said:


> Paul,
> 
> LOTS of restaurants in Calabash/Little River/North Myrtle Beach/Myrtle Beach. Anything from Calabash style seafood to Outback steakhouse to fast food. Pretty much anything you could want.
> 
> ...




the perfect combinations for fluffy casters 

Jesse


----------



## FishinMortician (Jun 19, 2007)

Thank You and see you there.


----------



## FishinMortician (Jun 19, 2007)

*One more thing sir*

I will be needing some more sinkers. 

Three varieties- 125gm, 150gm and 175gm.

Ten of each.

Can I get them from you upon arrival- or should I order through the mail and pay for shipping too ?

Going to try to order that shockleader line through the BP website. Thanks.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Paul,

I will have the sinkers with me at the tourney.

If you drive up through Myrtle Beach on 17 you will drive right by the Bass Pro Shop.

See you in 3 weeks,

Tommy


----------

